# What paint ?



## Billyfish (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm new to stickmaking and I have carved a fish handle from lime ,I'm wondering what paint would be best for finishing the handle and what to use to seal it when painted.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry not familiar have not used paint in the past on wooden sticks but probably should. Have used quite a number of stain finishes that have diff tints that have served well like danish oils etc. I have used paint spray on some other wood products that seem to be suited. Local brick and mortar will have some that say on can good for wood. I like the look of milk paint on light colored woods but on a handle would need to be sealed prob.

Good luck,
Sean


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't do a lot of painting. I painted a few with acrylics (the cheap stuff in the hobby section) and sealed with tung oil and they seem to be holding up.

Sorry for the late welcome. I didn't see your post before now.


----------

